# Sperm meets egg plan!



## Little S

Right ladies... Im now on cycle 5 of TTC after MC and Im determined this month to succeed!!! Who's with me?! 

Im going to try the SMEP and start BD tonight (cycle day 7 for me as I have a short cycle).... BD every other day until I get a positive OPK and then BD three consectutive nights once I do. 

I was wondering if anyone has had any luck with this plan??

Good luck everyone for Feb BFPs!!!!!!!!

Baby dust and hugs
xxxx:flower:


----------



## Coltsmommy

I am doing this plan, bding every other night till positive opk then 7 days in a row lol just to make sure


----------



## Little S

lol why not?! Good luck hun 
xx


----------



## glaciergirl

Wow! You guys sure have a lot of energy 
I bd'd every other day from Day 8 up to 2 days before ovulation on day 14, then 2 days in a row up to my peak day. My OH just doesn't have the energy to be honest to be going every day up to and beyond ovulation. I just bank on the fact that the sperm can survive longer during fertile CM days when we BD and hope that they meet my egg  
I got pregnant in 2 months of trying this way last time, so FXD!!


----------



## blueeyedgirl1

I got my BFP using the SMEP (well, slightly modified as I get UTIs if I don't wee immediately after sex!) so am doing it again this cycle. It won't be 100% though as I'm going abroad this weekend, but I'm proceeding as normal with it as I have no idea when I'll ovulate as this is my first proper cycle after the loss. I highly recommend this method!


----------



## Little S

Well I really hope it works for us this month :thumbup:
We started last night on CD7 and am tempted to try again tonight but as I ovulate around day 12 what do you think?

x


----------



## glaciergirl

blueeyedgirl1 said:


> I got my BFP using the SMEP (well, slightly modified as I get UTIs if I don't wee immediately after sex!) so am doing it again this cycle. It won't be 100% though as I'm going abroad this weekend, but I'm proceeding as normal with it as I have no idea when I'll ovulate as this is my first proper cycle after the loss. I highly recommend this method!

I also get terrible UTI's. I can recommend cranberry supplements plus loads of water - it will really help quickly to get rid of the bacteria.

good luck to you!:flower:


----------



## Lucia

The last 2 times I got BFPs we were using this plan. It can get tiring (lol), but I think it works.


----------



## fides

hmm -this plan sounds very similar to the Billings Ovulation Method, so I guess we'll just keep doing that and hope for the best.

Good luck, ladies!!


----------



## milosmum

I got my last BFP using SMEP sadly we m/c but now we are back to TTC again we did the SMEP again this month but I'm not sure I actually ovulated or I possibly missed it so my muck up! Guess I will find out in about 10 days!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Little S

How's the plan going them ladies? 
We're on CD 10 and started BD on CD7. DTD on CD9 but have realised that over the weekend we may have trouble sticking to the plan with friends visiting etc?? :wacko:
We may have to just DTD tonight and fit another one in at some point!! :winkwink:

Im hoping for a BFP this month. 

Ive started taking Pregnacare this month as my Luteal Phase seems to be short - 9/10 days. Im hoping it will lengthen it... any experiences of this? 

Been weirdly spotting for two days also. Trying to keep my spirits up though - PMA!! 

xxxx

Good luck girls 
xxx:hugs:


----------



## jessica.p

Wow that takes a lot of energy! I've never heard of SMEP before.. weird since we've been TTC since 2009. This is my first time on a forum though. I like this plan! I think we'll try it, if DH's up for it.. hehe :)


----------



## lintu

we did the SMEP whilst TTC last time round didnt have any luck with it, but i could never confirm ovulation :shrug: i think i just took ages to ovulate again after the pill, we DTD everyother day through my entire cycle, we were pooped :haha:

The mth i got caught we DTD 6 days in a row up to what i thought may be ovulation day :shrug: had a temp rise but that went up even higher few days later, was convinced we'd missed again, i am convinced the :spermy: were too old thats why my baby gave up.

were going to NTNP for the next few mths but go along with everyother day, cant do SMEP this mth has have to wait for the bleed to stop ans get back on track but will be sneakily plotting next cycle :haha:

good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Little S

SMEP is going according to plan so far! Im on CD13 and not ovulating yet... a little later than usual but Im taking Pregnacare thsi month to hopefully lengthen my luteal phase so could have something to do with it?? 
Hows it going for everyone else? 
Fingers crossed for BFPs this month! 
xxxx


----------



## glaciergirl

Little S said:


> SMEP is going according to plan so far! Im on CD13 and not ovulating yet... a little later than usual but Im taking Pregnacare thsi month to hopefully lengthen my luteal phase so could have something to do with it??
> Hows it going for everyone else?
> Fingers crossed for BFPs this month!
> xxxx

Little S - your posts make me smile and feel so positive! I hope that you get lucky this month :hugs:

I am at 9 dpo at the moment and will hold out testing until at least 16 dpo which is next sunday. If its a BFP I want to wrap up my HPT and give it to my OH as a Valentines Day present on the Monday. If I start getting spotting on weds/thurs then I know I'm out for this month and March too as my OH is in Chile for March Ovulation, damn!

GG xx


----------



## Eternal

im planning on doing it that way next month, did it every day until positive ovulation stick at which point we couldnt do it anymore lol!

so every other days sounds much easier, although 7 days in a row afterwards like some said would kill us lol!


----------



## glaciergirl

Eternal said:


> im planning on doing it that way next month, did it every day until positive ovulation stick at which point we couldnt do it anymore lol!
> 
> so every other days sounds much easier, although 7 days in a row afterwards like some said would kill us lol!

Hi Eternal, 

Every other day helps you and your OH keep your sanity and keeps BDing less like a routine. Also I started BDing every day when I started seeing stretchy cm (around day cd10) as the sperm should be able to live more than 24hrs in that envt...then we finished on the Peak day (last day of ewcm, as sperm can live for at least 5 days in that environment). But whatever rocks your boat really. I have found the book, Taking Charge of Your Fertility an absolute godsend!!... I attribute it to getting pregnant in 2 months the first time around.

The other thing that has helped (esp when we do do it every day) is a nice selection of lovely sexy underwear! :winkwink:

xx


----------



## Little S

Thanks Glaciergirl. :winkwink: 
Im sending you lots of positive thoughts... fingers crossed for your BFP!

Sexy underwear??? My poor OH - I think he's got used to my underwear being mismatched for years!! :hangwashing: just whatever comes out of the washing machine first!!! bless him.

come on BFP!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Loui1001

Hey girlies
Hope you don't mind a gatecrasher :blush:
We did smep following a mmc in the summer and got BFP on the first cycle of trying, my sis also had success within her first cycle of following the plan.

exhausting :wacko: but it seems to pay off

FX for you all xx


----------



## Eternal

glaciergirl said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> im planning on doing it that way next month, did it every day until positive ovulation stick at which point we couldnt do it anymore lol!
> 
> so every other days sounds much easier, although 7 days in a row afterwards like some said would kill us lol!
> 
> Hi Eternal,
> 
> Every other day helps you and your OH keep your sanity and keeps BDing less like a routine. Also I started BDing every day when I started seeing stretchy cm (around day cd10) as the sperm should be able to live more than 24hrs in that envt...then we finished on the Peak day (last day of ewcm, as sperm can live for at least 5 days in that environment). But whatever rocks your boat really. I have found the book, Taking Charge of Your Fertility an absolute godsend!!... I attribute it to getting pregnant in 2 months the first time around.
> 
> The other thing that has helped (esp when we do do it every day) is a nice selection of lovely sexy underwear! :winkwink:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

thanks ... perhaps we will have more stamina next month lol but this month floored us lol! def understand things a bit better now so hopfully that will help too. might have a look on amazon for the book, sounds good. ive been thing of trying the whole natural fertility thing, the diet, fertliity message, yoga etc ... it cant hurt anyway. thanks :hugs:


----------



## HopeAlways

We are trying the SMEP this cycle. I am CD 9 today and we started BDing on CD 7 due to my short cycle. I am anticipating ovulating in 3-4 days so we will see what happens. We tried a similar method in Sept 2010 and I got pregnant the first try. It ended in a mmc so I am hoping it works out better this time. Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Spoomie

(Hi again HopeAlways). We are also using SMEP, though have run out of steam at the last hurdle! As directed, we did CD8, 10, 12 then ovulation day which was on CD13, then 14 and 15 but have been beaten by the 'miss a day then 1 more time' which should've been today, CD17. To be honest, I'm a bit puzzled as to why the plan tells you to continue so long after positive OPK when the egg only survives for 12 hours once released? I'm imagining it's because ovulation can occur up to 48 hours after a positive, but this still means that 4 days later seems very far away from ovulation, can anyone clarify? I don't think it's relevant for us to continue though this month anyway as I have already had my temperature rise so no more chances - see my chart and any comments gratefully received!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2fe52c/rss6741.xml

Never really remember how to create the link to my Fertility Friend page so hope I've done it correctly, hopefully I've not just shared our bank statement with you instead!


----------



## HopeAlways

I honestly have no idea why they recommended that extra day either. Maybe it's just what was done and they had success so they are afraid to change the plan. Who really knows. hehe!!


----------



## Lumboo

I mc in December 2010 at 10 . I read the SMEP is a good plan for those who have no fertility problems and have conceived before so thought I would try it.

I had my first AF on 2 Jan and tried SMEP in January, although we missed out the day after ov, as DH was not well. This caused floods of tears on my part, as my scientific experiment had been compromised.

Anyway, I just wanted to let all you ladies know this worked for me first time, so it is something I would highly recommend. The other thing I did was to make sure that I did lie down for at least 20 minutes after each bd.

Good luck ladies Xxx


----------



## Spoomie

That's great news Lumboo


----------



## Monkey12

Lumboo said:


> I mc in December 2010 at 10 . I read the SMEP is a good plan for those who have no fertility problems and have conceived before so thought I would try it.
> 
> I had my first AF on 2 Jan and tried SMEP in January, although we missed out the day after ov, as DH was not well. This caused floods of tears on my part, as my scientific experiment had been compromised.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to let all you ladies know this worked for me first time, so it is something I would highly recommend. The other thing I did was to make sure that I did lie down for at least 20 minutes after each bd.
> 
> Good luck ladies Xxx



Wow LumBoo.... thats great news, i miscarried oct 2010 and have had no luck as yet so im thinking of trying this method. 

Hope you have a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## MARySOL

Little S said:


> Right ladies... Im now on cycle 5 of TTC after MC and Im determined this month to succeed!!! Who's with me?!
> 
> Im going to try the SMEP and start BD tonight (cycle day 7 for me as I have a short cycle).... BD every other day until I get a positive OPK and then BD three consectutive nights once I do.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had any luck with this plan??
> 
> Good luck everyone for Feb BFPs!!!!!!!!
> 
> Baby dust and hugs
> xxxx:flower:

hi little,
wanted to say good luck! i didn't do SMEP this cycle but will definitely will next cycle...


----------



## Little S

OOOOhh very excited about the positive stories on this thread! 
I still havent had a strong positive OPK yet but I saw a faint line today and Im getting a few cramps so Im sure it won't be long?? 
We DTD on CD7, CD9, CD 11, CD13 and today is CD14 so I think we will tonight too just in case. When I get a positive OPK it usually means that I ovulate the same day as my temps usually shoot up so Im going to jump on him tonight just to be sure!! 

Keep the stories coming ladies. 

It is hard though... Im a teacher and took 60 kids to a farm today so the last thing I feel is sexy!


----------



## Little S

Yippee!!! Just had two positive OPKs so def going for it tonight!! xxx:happydance:


----------



## HopeAlways

Lumboo said:


> I mc in December 2010 at 10 . I read the SMEP is a good plan for those who have no fertility problems and have conceived before so thought I would try it.
> 
> I had my first AF on 2 Jan and tried SMEP in January, although we missed out the day after ov, as DH was not well. This caused floods of tears on my part, as my scientific experiment had been compromised.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to let all you ladies know this worked for me first time, so it is something I would highly recommend. The other thing I did was to make sure that I did lie down for at least 20 minutes after each bd.
> 
> Good luck ladies Xxx


Wow! That is great news Lumboo. I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!!!! I miscarried in December as well but didn't really follow the SMEP after I got my first AF post miscarriage. We still used OPKs but only BD'd twice and I honestly don't think my lining was completely healed. I should be ovulating around thursday/friday so we started the SMEP a few days ago. We BD on CD 7 and CD 9 and will keep going until + OPK. I was so emotionally distraught when I didn't get pregnant right away again so I am really hoping it works this month. I don't know how many more (-'s) I can handle. I got pregnant the first month we used OPK's in september so I am hoping I am just as fertile now as than but with a better outcome. Good luck thoughts to all of you!!!


----------



## Little S

Feeling really low today. I had a positive OPK on Monday and we DTD on Sunday night and Monday but last night OHh was so tired he fell straight to sleep.... this caused lots of crying on my behalf (stupid I know) but I just felt that yesterday was a really important day to do it. :cry:
Oh well... OH said he's just not used to doing it so often! 

Feel really down today and also found out my friend in work is pregnant AGAIN! (her first was only born six months ago!)

CAN'T WAIT FOR TODAY TO BE OVER!!

Do you think im out this cycle? Temp went slightly up today but not a lot so it makes me wonder if I have even ovulated yet??!!
xx


----------



## glaciergirl

Hi Little S,
Don't feel down, his sperm will be able to live in the fertile quality cervical mucus for at least 5 days, and if you had your positive OPK on Monday that was most likely your Peak Day - so the last day of EWCM. After all the EWCM dissappears (post ovulation) it's much harder for them to get to where they need to go so you guys did the right thing doing it loads before so they were waiting inside the tubes to catch and say hello to the egg!
:flower:

Last time I got pregnant we did it up until the positive OPK, and not after (too knackered!). And we did the same thing this time. My period should start on Friday and I am still waiting to see some spotting - a good sign so far, but need to remain calm and collected, lol!! :haha:

Take it easy, and I'm thinking of you as I felt exactly the same when my OH was too tired to get it on!!

I also meant to add that one thing I have made an effort with this month - is really keeping stress and emotions under control. its hard but if you can do other stuff that helps you relax and release endorphins and not feel anxious that will have very positive impact on your hormones. I started going back to the gym 2 weeks ago and that made a huge difference to my mental and emotional state. I also knit and love watching trash telly, esp ANTM - all these things have made me relaxed and I hope helped the egg to make a happy home inside. xx


----------



## Little S

Thank you so much Glacier girl, I really needed that message of encouragement. I have just had a nice relaxing bath and hubby said he's going to give me a massage later so hopefully it will all help!
I really hope you're right and that Monday was our peak day... all we can do now is wait! 
Ive got my fingers crossed for you too hun... good luck.

ANTM -I love it!!! And My big fat gypsy wedding/glee/tool academy (shameful but I love it!!):blush:

Fingers and toes crossed for you
xx


----------



## glaciergirl

All my knowledge and confidence comes from that bible, Taking Charge of Your Fertility! I think as a scientist I know conceiving is all chance - but the control freak in me needs to understand how I can influence things so I can increase my chances. Peak Day is the last day of your fertile stretchy cervical mucus and most of the time this is around your positive OPK (you only know the day after though). So just monitoring CM from day 8 gives you loads more confidence and helps to time (and schedule :blush:) your BDing. Well its certainly helped me anyway!!

I love that you love those shows - so do I! Anne from Texas is so gonna win ANTM, I like her a lots as she is so down to earth and not full of it, unlike some of those other tarts. Don't get me started on BFGW....I can't believe how they dress those young girls up and let them dance like that!! :shrug:

Anyway, take it easy - and enjoy your massage :winkwink:


----------



## Little S

Hope AF hasn't shown up yet glaciergirl! 
MBFGW - I know, those girls should not dance like that!! Awful!

xxx

Update - my temps went up today so Im pleased that I have finally ovulated. Also dtd last night as one last attempt. Had achy feeling in tummy since Tuesday which I don't normally have but going to try not to symptom spot! 
xx


----------



## glaciergirl

Hi Little S!

Still no spotting or AF! I have had a few faint cramps in the tummy area today, but usually they are accompanied by the spotting...
I feel nervous, but not thinking too much about it and trying to keep away from the HPTs...

You're very clever doing all this charting of temps, so good to know whats going on with things!

xx


----------



## princess_bump

we're going to give this ago, still early days for us since our loss, but we thought we might us well, our daughter sleeps well so i suppose it's just as well :blush:
lots of luck ladies for this cycle :dust:


----------



## Monkey12

Today is D-DAY start the SMEP and today is day 8 as plan suggest will be B'd tonight and every other day until i get a posistive OPK.

Fingers crossed for all us ladies

:winkwink:


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Monkey 12

Good luck. It seems so easy on day 8, but we did SMEP this month and after the 3 consecutive days from ovulation we were so worn out, we didn't manage the final day! Hope you have more stamina - ha ha  I commented earlier in this thread to this effect and asked if anyone knew the reason for miss a day then 1 final go - it seems so far from + ovulation, any ideas ladies???


----------



## Monkey12

Spoomie said:


> Hi Monkey 12
> 
> Good luck. It seems so easy on day 8, but we did SMEP this month and after the 3 consecutive days from ovulation we were so worn out, we didn't manage the final day! Hope you have more stamina - ha ha  I commented earlier in this thread to this effect and asked if anyone knew the reason for miss a day then 1 final go - it seems so far from + ovulation, any ideas ladies???

Hi Spoomie 

Im hoping the fact that my partner is younger than me will help in the stamina department :haha:

About your question ....

I found this......

"make sure to "release" the sperm in your partner at least once during the gap between ovulation and new cycle Day 8 so that no more than 10 days elapse without new sperm production. Sperm is also a cause of genetic damage, not just eggs, so keep it fresh! If you are not successful the first month, it is not because your sperm did not get to your egg. 75% of eggs are lost within the first 14 days due to normal genetic damage or failure to fertilize. Just keep trying"


So are they saying that the day off will generate fresh sperm??? and the day off will give OH time to do this but then isn't that past OV but if you do not get a posistive you have to do it every other day until day 35

also....

"Trying" too often can actually do more harm than good. Do not try every night! You will get exhausted and sore, and your mucus--both for fertility and for lubrication--will dry up, and you will stop trying too early in the month or miss an important day. Every other day is absolutely sufficient, with three nights in a row during peak time sealing the deal"

I don't really know what the deal is.. but willing to give it a go :thumbup:

So what happened with your SMEP do you know if it worked?? when do you test??


----------



## Little S

Any news girls??
Hows it all going for everyone?
I think Im 3dpo today and know its far too early to symptom spot. OH and I enjoyed a night of no :sex: last night! So tired... really loved just sleeping!
Good luck 
xx


----------



## HopeAlways

I am CD 14 and still no positive OPK. We have been BDing every other night since CD 7. My cycle was 25 days last month but it could be messed up this month b/c of my miscarriage in December. My cm is definitely thin and stretchy but with brown/pink twinge since the weekend. Yesterday and today I had actually bright red spotting for a few hours along with the cm. I don't know what is going on!!! My MD said micycle spotting can be normal especially months after a miscarriage. I just want to move past the miscarriage and try again. My body is probably still messed up so another wasted month. So very frustrated!!!!!!!! I will keep following the plan though. I guess I didn't O when expected so on to more OPKs this weekend. 

I hope you girls are having better luck than me!!


----------



## glaciergirl

Hello ladies

Well I missed my period today :thumbup: and will be testing tomorrow morning (dpo 15). In fact I was so busy at work, I think at least 3 hours went by when I completely forgot about it, and then it came back to me with a jolt - that maybe this could be it (and that maybe I am a bit obsessive :blush:)! 

I have also been resolute this week with help from my OH not to go near a HPT until I missed it. I still accept it could be negative until dpo 17 (which is what happened last time) or even outright, so not getting my hopes up. 

Wish me luck and a BFP! :flower: I need it tomorrow as I am going to a big ceremony for my cousins wedding, and nearly all my aunts now know I had a miscarriage and my sister is 4 months pregnant. Keeping a special secret will make me feel so much stronger in the face of all the sympathy.

:kiss: to you all here for being so lovely xx


----------



## Monkey12

Monkey12 said:


> Today is D-DAY start the SMEP and today is day 8 as plan suggest will be B'd tonight and every other day until i get a posistive OPK.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all us ladies
> 
> :winkwink:

Well i have started SMEP no b'ding tonight as it is day 9, just as well it is valentines weekend :) nothing strange about being extra romantic... 
Glacier just read your thread.. Congratulations on your BFP :thumbup:

:dust: to all the ladies on here xxx


----------



## Little S

Glaciergirl!!!! Congratulations!!! Im so pleased for you! 
I hope that you have a lovely day today and that your amazing news will keep you strong! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance:


----------



## glaciergirl

Little S said:


> Glaciergirl!!!! Congratulations!!! Im so pleased for you!
> I hope that you have a lovely day today and that your amazing news will keep you strong!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> :happydance:

Thank you so much Little S and everyone who has had fxd for me! I hope you will join me soon :hugs: It is still sinking in, I can't quite believe it has happened as my OH is off to Chile for fieldwork in 3 days so we would have missed March Ovulation. It was perfectly timed! Also my older sister who is 38 (I am 35), is 4 months preggers and if this all works out our babies will be only 3 months apart :flower:

There have been many many dark days for me and I have really battled with depression - I am still going to go to counselling as I believe it will help me to stay positive. But right now I am on :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Monkey12

Thanks for replying. I had read about the releasing sperm in order to replenish but I had thought that was between the end of the ovulation intercourse (3 days on, 1 day off then wait) and the start of next month's attempt? It just seems to me that 3 days after the + opk, then a day off, then bd for another day is really really far away from ovulation and long after the temperature rise, in my case anyway. Don't think I've explained that very well, hope you see what I mean! Anyway, we managed everything from alternate days from cd8, 3 consecutive days from + opk and only fell at the last hurdle of 'miss a day then once more' - phew, hope this was enough......

I am currently on 9 dpo and have determined NOT to phantom symptom spot and at least not to try not to enter them into my FF chart even if I do phantom symptom spot! That said, I felt ovulation type pain all day on 6 dpo and am praying that was a few cells nestling into my uterus for the duration. Had a temp rise to 36.99 today and really really hoping it was not a random rise but that it moves up into the 37s over the next couple of days. I'd love to be one of the success stories of SMEP and that you're following close behind


----------



## Spoomie

glaciergirl, thinking of you and hoping for a +. Keep us posted ......x


----------



## Monkey12

Spoomie said:


> Hi Monkey12
> 
> Thanks for replying. I had read about the releasing sperm in order to replenish but I had thought that was between the end of the ovulation intercourse (3 days on, 1 day off then wait) and the start of next month's attempt? It just seems to me that 3 days after the + opk, then a day off, then bd for another day is really really far away from ovulation and long after the temperature rise, in my case anyway. Don't think I've explained that very well, hope you see what I mean! Anyway, we managed everything from alternate days from cd8, 3 consecutive days from + opk and only fell at the last hurdle of 'miss a day then once more' - phew, hope this was enough......
> 
> I am currently on 9 dpo and have determined NOT to phantom symptom spot and at least not to try not to enter them into my FF chart even if I do phantom symptom spot! That said, I felt ovulation type pain all day on 6 dpo and am praying that was a few cells nestling into my uterus for the duration. Had a temp rise to 36.99 today and really really hoping it was not a random rise but that it moves up into the 37s over the next couple of days. I'd love to be one of the success stories of SMEP and that you're following close behind

With you all the way Spoomie.. glacier girl sounds like a success sorry, im hoping that the day off and one last go is just a case of making sure and not too relevant... bloody shattering :) 
Cos if you don't get a positive OPK they tell you to do it every other day until day 35 :shrug: 
Fingers crossed for us both Spoomie will be stalking your Dpo's with you :haha: and remember do not test too early.. cos BFN's only get us down .xxx


----------



## HopeAlways

Congrats Glaciergirl!!!!!!!!!! I am wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy! ;-)

I finally received a + OPK very early this morning. I tested last night and it came up negative on the digital but when I pull it out the lines were ALMOST the same color. So I am assuming I didn't use very concentrated sample and my surge actually occurred yesterday. We are still on plan and we are very excited!!!!!! I am officially in the 2WW and couldn't be happier. We have followed the plan exactly and will continue for the next few days.

Sending baby dust to all us lovely girls. Good luck!!


----------



## Monkey12

HopeAlways said:


> Congrats Glaciergirl!!!!!!!!!! I am wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy! ;-)
> 
> I finally received a + OPK very early this morning. I tested last night and it came up negative on the digital but when I pull it out the lines were ALMOST the same color. So I am assuming I didn't use very concentrated sample and my surge actually occurred yesterday. We are still on plan and we are very excited!!!!!! I am officially in the 2WW and couldn't be happier. We have followed the plan exactly and will continue for the next few days.
> 
> Sending baby dust to all us lovely girls. Good luck!!

F'xed for you Hopealways let me know how it plays out, just started plan my self so would love to hear success stories. 
Day 10 today and valentines weekend so cooking a really nice meal tonight and lighting the candles as we have some time alone.


:dust: good luck ladies


----------



## Little S

Sounds like a plan Monkey12! Good luck. 
Fertility friend says that I am 4dpo today but I think that I am 5 - temp went down a bit today but not below cover line. No symptoms to speak of so far. 

Monkey12 - which part of S Wales you from? Im from there too! 

Good luck everyone 
xxx:hugs:


----------



## Monkey12

Little S said:


> Sounds like a plan Monkey12! Good luck.
> Fertility friend says that I am 4dpo today but I think that I am 5 - temp went down a bit today but not below cover line. No symptoms to speak of so far.
> 
> Monkey12 - which part of S Wales you from? Im from there too!
> 
> Good luck everyone
> xxx:hugs:

Hi Little S 

Swansea Girl!!! :) Where are you?

So easy to fall in to symptom spotting mania! Did it last month, and felt i had every symptom under the sun and turns out i didn't ovulate :wacko: So it goes to show you what the mind can do to convince your body that you are pregnant even when your not.

Trying the plan with a relaxed approach this month and seeing what happens :)

xx

xx


----------



## Little S

Hi Monkey12 - Im from the Vale of Glamorgan, so not far! 
I'm taking the relaxed approach this month too - well I'll try at least! 

How did yesterday go Glaciergirl?? Hope you're feeling well. 
xxx


----------



## HopeAlways

Good luck girls! Fx crossed for all of us. I am trying to avoid symptom monitoring but it's hard not to notice a symptom during the 2WW. Ugggh!!! Last month I swore I was having preggo symptoms but it ended up being really bad PMS. I never had PMS before my mc but now I guess that all changed.


----------



## Monkey12

Hang in there Hopealways.... 2ww seems to last a lifetime when your looking for the right result :) 

Got everything crossed for you let me know how it goes .... even if it's to try and stop you testing too early ... which we are all guilty of :hugs:

xx


----------



## glaciergirl

Hi there everyone!
The family event yesterday was nice - good to see everyone...but one aunt congratulated me on my pregnancy, realised her mistake and said "Oh, its your sister isn't it!"...then another cousin told me about her 4 miscarriages in a row ....then another cousin who already has 2 daughters is expecting in June...all in all, by the end I was a nervous wreck!! I guess my secret kept me going throughout the evening, but I woke up this morning feeling terribly scared and negative that although I got my BFP, I'm still going to miscarry. :cry:

Also I got really upset with my OH - dragging up how he didn't support me thru the m/s last time and how I wasn't really sure that he wants this baby (we only decided to ttc about 2 years ago, and it was more me pushing for it than him). So that stress combined with trying to clear our kitchen to be refitted over the next two weeks, OH flying to Chile on Thurs - I am a weepy bag of nerves! Do you think its the hormones? I am so glad I have a counselling session on Tuesday morning :thumbup:

I am going to try and stay positive and take every day as it comes. I have also discovered that the due date is a few days before Diwali (Festival of Lights) which is the biggest celebration in the Hindu calendar. This gave me a hope that maybe this is what God has planned for me (not a religious fanatic - but I am spiritual!). 

:hugs: to everyone here. I can't leave as you are also so amazingly supportive xxx

btw Please read on another thread by "Mrs Nichols" how I got the BFP this month, and everything that I did...maybe will help you?


----------



## Spoomie

Congratulations glaciergirl, I'm so pleased for you. We can all relate to your worry, m/c steals the innocent joy of pregnancy but we are all praying for a smooth, successful pregnancy x


----------



## glaciergirl

I found my post and pasted it here for you,

I started drinking a carton of grapefruit juice the week before O.
I took Oil of Eve Primose Oil until O.
I used pre-seed on all days we bd'd apart from day of O (enough EWCM)
I used my mooncup after sex (to keep the sperm in!) and lay down for like 20 minutes with my legs in the air
We always BDd at night and kept the mooncup in until the next morning. 
Every time we bd'd he was on top and I was lying down (ankles on his shoulders, you lying down was recommended to be a good position :winkwink:)

Here's when we did it this month (DBO: Days before ovulation, so counting back)

dbo7, dbo6, dbo4, dbo3, dbo1, day of ovulation

Also - i started back at the gym week before ovulation to improve my wellbeing and made a special effort not to get stressed or anxious (very hard I know!).

My 2WW symptons:
By dpo 4 I had a very high, tightly closed and firm cervix (a bit like poking your nose!). This stayed throughout the next 10 days and is still in the same position. I think this will be the more reliable indicator. 
I had creamy white cm, but I don't think this is reliable indicator
I had tingling, painful nipples
I had light stomach cramps 

I hope that this helps some of you to get your own BFP :flower:

lots of love GG


----------



## Little S

Hey GG, I hope that you are feeling better today? Im sure that when and if it happens to me again I will be as worried as you are. 
Thanks for your BFP plan! Its always nice to get some tips!

Well, I have a feeling Im out already this cycle seeing as though we didn't do it on the day of ovulation :( but Im 5/6 dpo today and I have has v mild twinges behind belly button, that's all though. I have a really hectic week as its the last one of the term (school teacher) so Im trying not to think too much about it. 

Hows everyone else going? 
xx

Happy Velntines Day 
xx


----------



## Little S

By the way... what is pre seed? 
xx


----------



## glaciergirl

Little S said:


> By the way... what is pre seed?
> xx

Its a lubricant that is safe to use when ttc. I used it on the days when the cranberry supplements I was taking "dried" me up a bit and I wanted to give the sperm an extra boost. It was my first time using it....and well it worked I guess!

You can google it, I bought a tube off Amazon.

:hugs:


----------



## ruby diamonds

Hello all! So sorry to hear of all your losses. I had a loss too (my first pregnancy). I miscarried at 7 weeks due to a blighted ovum. I had a D&C on 1/10/11, had my first af 2/10/11. Now we are trying to concieve and really hopeful. 

Please can someone explain what the SMEP is all about? I'm really interested and would like to know if i can start it now since i just got past my first af after mc. Thanks everyone.

Ruby


----------



## HopeAlways

SMEP is "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" Just google it and it will give you all the details. Good luck!


----------



## Monkey12

HopeAlways said:


> SMEP is "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" Just google it and it will give you all the details. Good luck!

Hi Hopealways

Hows the plan going?

Still on the plan my self but haven't had a positive OPK as yet! even though according to my chart im supposed to ovulate today, so this makes me think i've been ovulating later than i thought and missing it because of B'Ding on the days i thought i was.


Little s are you hanging in there, what are you ... 7DPO now???? :)

xx


----------



## ruby diamonds

Thank you so much for your post. I will google it.


----------



## Monkey12

JUST GOT A POSITIVE OPK! :sex:


----------



## Eternal

Arh, i dont think im doing very well with this plan lol! should be simple, but we are both taking royal jelly and we are both soooooooo horney! lol! so we had to do it on day 6! which i thought ok, thats not too bad, still be everyother day, i managed to keep from pouncing on him in day 7, which is surprising as it was valentines, but we kept ourselves busy so problem solved!

Then yesterday we did it twice :dohh: just cant keep our hands off each other :blush: Thing is im so horney today i dont think we can resist today too (CD 9)! 

Anyone have this problem? i really need some help ... btw i totally recommend royal jelly!


----------



## Monkey12

Done okay sticking to the plan so far :) but im a little worried as the SMEP says to BD every night for three nights when you get your positive OPK which came today :) but i BD last night as it was the day i was supposed to and didn't have a postive opk yesterday, what i'm trying to say is, that even though i'm quite up for the :sex: that will be four nights in a row with one day off then one day on again!

I dunno how i'm going to do it :blush: what if i get too tired to complete this mission and fall at the last hurdle ?

How much will it matter?, if i do it for three not four ?

:nope:


----------



## Eternal

im sure 3 days will be fine. its just to cover all bases really. but you could get some royal jelly lol!


----------



## Monkey12

Eternal said:


> im sure 3 days will be fine. its just to cover all bases really. but you could get some royal jelly lol!

Ha Ha I was going to try that next month if i don't catch this time... where did you get yours from? Is it pill or liquid? :)


----------



## Eternal

bought some from holland and barrat in neath, but just ordered some more from the internet because we are both taking it lol! 

you always lived in swansea?


----------



## Monkey12

Eternal said:


> bought some from holland and barrat in neath, but just ordered some more from the internet because we are both taking it lol!
> 
> you always lived in swansea?

Yes always lived in Swansea but only in Clydach for nearly a year, How about you?

Must order some royal jelly if this don't work ... thanks top tip :)

x


----------



## Eternal

I am originaly from swansea but lived in scotland for a few years, only been back since september.


----------



## Little S

Hi ladies.. nice to see our thread is still going strong! 
Its such a small world isn't it?! I went to Swansea Uni and my parents lived in Pontardawe for a few years... 

Im doing ok.. my temp went below cover line yesterday and still today and had a bit of spotting (only a tiny bit) so feeling like Im out and AF will come any minute.. Was a little upset when I saw it but still trying to remain hopeful. I have no idea when Af will turn up as since MC my cycle has been crazy. Feeling tired and gutted. 
:cry:

Sorry to be so low girls... Im hoping things are going well for you too.
BTW - Im 7 or 8DPO today
xxx


----------



## Eternal

you think AF is coming this early? whats your LP ususally like?


----------



## Little S

Since MC my LP has only been 9/10 days so this month I have been taking pregnacare to hopefully extend it. It has worked so far as ovulated 4 days later that usual this month... just praying that it extends my LP too. 

Implantation dip did cross my mind but don't want to get hopes up.


----------



## Monkey12

Little S said:


> Since MC my LP has only been 9/10 days so this month I have been taking pregnacare to hopefully extend it. It has worked so far as ovulated 4 days later that usual this month... just praying that it extends my LP too.
> 
> Implantation dip did cross my mind but don't want to get hopes up.

Hang in there Little S, as they say "it's not over till the Witch shows", :flower:


----------



## Eternal

Little S, how are you today?


----------



## Monkey12

Morning Little S And Eternal...

How are we all doing this morning?

Little S how are you?.. yesterday you were feeling a little low, :hugs: hoping today your feeling a bit better :flower:

Eternal... i'm sure your doing great... because since you and hubby started Royal jelly youv'e been like rampant rabbits :haha:.

I'm still on plan day 14 today positive OPK yesterday :happydance: So :sex: for three days... Fingers crossed for us all.


:dust:


----------



## Little S

Hi girls... thank you for your messgaes, you are so kind. 
Im feeling a little better today - temp shot up to highest this month so far but I have had a little spotting today so Im just not sure??
How are you both? 
xxx


----------



## Monkey12

Little S said:


> Hi girls... thank you for your messgaes, you are so kind.
> Im feeling a little better today - temp shot up to highest this month so far but I have had a little spotting today so Im just not sure??
> How are you both?
> xxx

Hi Little S 

Glad your'e feeling a bit better, i'm feeling positve i had a posistive opk yesterday and today which is great, so i'm doing my 3 day bd. 

Hi temp is a good sign isn't ??

xxx


----------



## Little S

Morning Monkey... yeah my temp went up again a little today and have had v bad backache since last night... still trying not to get my hopes up as I have a feeling this isn't my month but only time will tell! 
Wahoo! You are officially in the two week wait now... hope you managed to dtd 3rd time. It's exhausting isn't it?!
Good luck hun
xxxx


----------



## Monkey12

Little S said:


> Morning Monkey... yeah my temp went up again a little today and have had v bad backache since last night... still trying not to get my hopes up as I have a feeling this isn't my month but only time will tell!
> Wahoo! You are officially in the two week wait now... hope you managed to dtd 3rd time. It's exhausting isn't it?!
> Good luck hun
> xxxx

Morning Little S

Haha exhausting it definately is but im hoping it's going to be worth it :)

Managed to do the 3 day of Bd :blush:, i had to pull out all the stops for my tired OH, Candles,sexy underwear etc... :haha:

Please, please to whomever hands out the baby dust please give us a good sprinkling. :dust:


----------



## Little S

The :witch: has just got me I think. Still light spotting but more than before, along with back ache. Feeling horrible, particularly as my temps went up?

Think Im going to make a doc app as my luteal phase is so short - only 9 days and I start to spot from about 7. 

xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Hi all, haven't been on here for most of 2ww but I'm a failure on the SMEP :-( Like you Little S, my temps have been way up, but I suspected that was due to a cold. Still, it's so disappointing to see such a beautiful chart and then get the disappointment of af. My temps looked so good, I had to keep opening up fertility friend just to admire my chart - loony. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2fe52c

I was chatting with HopeAlways a few pages back and joked that we followed the plan all the way from cd8, 10, 12, 13 (+ OPK) 14, 15 but just couldn't face the final day, cd16 after the 3 consecutive days then miss a day so maybe we just have to try for that extra final time next month. 

Doesn't your chart look so dam lonely on cd1 :-( xx


----------



## Little S

Hi Spoomie.. Im sorry to hear that the witch got you too. It sucks...
I think that since coming off the pill Ive def got a luteal phase defect so Ive been doing some reading tonight and think Im going to up my vit B6 and maybe take angus cactus? Has anyone has any experience of this? 
xxx


----------



## HopeAlways

Hey girls! Don't lose faith. Maybe next month will be your month!!! Fx and baby dust for everyone!!

Today is 6dpo and just waiting to test next week. We followed SMEP + guaifenesin so we will see what happens. I truly hate the 2 ww. Last month I really thought I was preggo b/c of my symptoms: persistent headache, very very sore boobs, lower abdominal pressure and some acne. I also experienced severe irritability and moodiness but it just turned out to be severe PMS. Probably my worst PMS ever. This month has been a little different so I am hoping that is a good sign. I had left ovulation pain and spotting which has never happened before but apparently is a sign of fertility---another + sign. This time last month all my symptoms kicked in but this month I just have some mild lower abdominal twinges. In fact I have what feels like an ovulation pain but is a little lower on the left side. Fx for implantation cramping. I had ovulation pain on my left side so it makes sense. But I learned last month that I can't take my symptoms to heart. So who knows!!!!!


----------



## Spoomie

Hi HopeAlways, good to hear from you again. I had determined not to symptom spot this month and was pretty successful - I guess because I wasn't displaying any symptoms but I too had left ovary pain at 6dpo and felt really positive that it might be implantation pain, I pray that for you it is a good sign.

Little S, I am seeing a herbalist who has prescribed vitex agnus castus as one of my medicines. Apparently it is a hormone regulator so obviously has various ttc benefits but, from what I understand, it could be just what you need to correct a LP defect


----------



## HopeAlways

It's so hard not to symptom spot. I notice everything :nope:


----------



## Monkey12

Hi Ladies..

I'm officially in the tww :) followed the smep so fingers crossed :)

Oh Little S im so sorry if your out and the :witch: has got you but a least your going at it with positive thoughts and thinking of medicines that might help your LP, a christmas baby for you :baby: I have been taking evening primrose oil to regulate my menstrual cycle so im hoping thats helped this month.
I have promised myself i won't symptom spot :haha: i'm trying anyway as i do that every month and then im wrong. I know when my period is supposed be due and if it's late i will tesT then!

:hugs: Ladies xxx


----------



## Little S

Thanks Spoomie... Im def going to purchase B6 and angus cactus today. How have you been getting on with it? Any side effects? 

Had a little cry this morning - TTC is so emotional, esp after a loss. 

Anyway... onwards and upwards I suppose. Ive even booked a doc app to get my hormone levels checked as my sister had a short luteal phase too. 

Just praying the supplements I buy this month witll do the trick!

Hope you all have a good week girls - Im off to Denmark tomorrow for a week so I hope that when I return you will all have your BFPs!!

Good luck and sneding you lots of baby dust! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## HopeAlways

A HUGE :bfp: for me this morning!!!! :happydance: I truly thank God because without my prayers and his help, I wouldn't be this happy today. :cloud9:

I tested with fmu on 10dpo and received a faint (but there) blue line. Even DH admitted it was there and he never gives in that easily. Yay!!!!!!!! Ofcourse I am still going to test everyday until Friday (when AF is due) just to be sure. After my mc in December I am going to be walking on eggshells for the next 9 months. Not to mention worrying like crazy. DH told me to relax and enjoy. I better listen to him. :kiss:

*Symptoms:* sore bbs, abdominal twinges (I wouldn't really call them cramps but I guess you can. They are more towards my left side), new onset nausea yesterday afternoon, craving for milk. This craving happened last time I was preggo too! I guess that is my go to sign for future pregnancies. I never drink milk. 

Go team SMEP!!! It really works. Fx for more :bfp: 's this month and next!!

Prayers to everyone!!


----------



## Monkey12

HopeAlways said:


> A HUGE :bfp: for me this morning!!!! :happydance: I truly thank God because without my prayers and his help, I wouldn't be this happy today. :cloud9:
> 
> I tested with fmu on 10dpo and received a faint (but there) blue line. Even DH admitted it was there and he never gives in that easily. Yay!!!!!!!! Ofcourse I am still going to test everyday until Friday (when AF is due) just to be sure. After my mc in December I am going to be walking on eggshells for the next 9 months. Not to mention worrying like crazy. DH told me to relax and enjoy. I better listen to him. :kiss:
> 
> *Symptoms:* sore bbs, abdominal twinges (I wouldn't really call them cramps but I guess you can. They are more towards my left side), new onset nausea yesterday afternoon, craving for milk. This craving happened last time I was preggo too! I guess that is my go to sign for future pregnancies. I never drink milk.
> 
> Go team SMEP!!! It really works. Fx for more :bfp: 's this month and next!!
> 
> Prayers to everyone!!

WOO HOO! Hope always ..... a massive congrats to you. :hugs:

hope you have a very sticky bean in there :baby: i'm currently 5 dpo after following SMEP so send me some babydust :) xxxxxx


----------



## HopeAlways

:dust: to you!!! Fx!!


----------



## Little S

Hi girls... Im back from Denmark!

Congratulations Hope Always.... wahoo!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Guess what.... Im joining you, I got my BFP :happydance: on Sunday morning when I was away!!!!! I have done a clear blue test every day since and they have all been positive and it says I am 2-3 weeks pregnant! I am soooo pleased but very nervous as Im still spotting so Im going to take it easy for a few days and fingers crossed that this one works out. I have been praying every day. I have been trying not to get too excited this time as Im so worried. 

Good luck girls... here's to team SMEP and hope we get more BFPs soon!!! 
xxx


----------



## Monkey12

Little S said:


> Hi girls... Im back from Denmark!
> 
> Congratulations Hope Always.... wahoo!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Guess what.... Im joining you, I got my BFP :happydance: on Sunday morning when I was away!!!!! I have done a clear blue test every day since and they have all been positive and it says I am 2-3 weeks pregnant! I am soooo pleased but very nervous as Im still spotting so Im going to take it easy for a few days and fingers crossed that this one works out. I have been praying every day. I have been trying not to get too excited this time as Im so worried.
> 
> Good luck girls... here's to team SMEP and hope we get more BFPs soon!!!
> xxx

OH Little S thats fab news.. so pleased that we are hearing about results :)
I'm currently 6dpo, so if you could sprinkle some baby dust my way i would be very grateful :hugs:

Hope you have a very very sticky bean :)

:baby:


----------



## grandbleu

Congratulations* Little S* and *Hopealways*!


----------



## Little S

Thanks Grand - how are things with you? 
x

Im still petrified that each day I wake up this one will be taken away from me. Its so hard not to worry and to enjoy it. :wacko:


----------



## HopeAlways

Well don't congrats too soon. I got the faint BFP yesterday so I took another one this morning along with a digital. Well the digital was negative but the CVS generic (blue dye) was faintly positive again. I have heard horror stories about the blue dye tests so I am off to buy frer. I ran out of those the other day. I have ic's on the way but they won't be delivered soon. I am only 11dpo so maybe still early for the digital to pick up. Any thoughts???


----------



## grandbleu

It's definitely scary but normally we have no increased risk and while I'm not as carefree as my first pregnancy I'm not in doomsday mode either. I'm trying to be as happy and confident for this new baby as I can. The future is unpredictable but I can control my present attitude and I have chosen to be as peaceful as possible. It was a hard choice but it's helped a lot and I have a much cheerier outlook. (I'm still on edge though if anything seems a bit off). Try as hard as you can to enjoy this moment and the rest of the 8 months...I'm sure these will be our forever babies.


----------



## Little S

I really hope so Grand...
I was away at the start of the week but felt too nervous to be away so came home early to be with OH.
Im so much more relaxed now that I am home but Im spotting - I have since before my BFP and although it's a small amount and dark brown, it is every day so far and its making me remember last time. I hope that some spotting is normal for some women? 
xx


----------



## grandbleu

If it's brown it should be fine...could even be leftover implantation bleed. I can see that spotting would definitely be disconcerting. I'm sure you are fine...I've read about so many women who spotted during pregnancy (and my sister too) and they were absolutely perfect. When are you going to see your doctor?


----------



## Little S

only just got home today so I will call and book tomorrow. How early did you go? 
x


----------



## grandbleu

I haven't gone yet :wacko: and I was postponing it (making the call) for so long that now he's on vacation for 2 weeks and I won't see him till March 11th. If anything weird happens that makes me worry though before that I will go to someone else earlier. So far so good.


----------



## Monkey12

HopeAlways said:


> Well don't congrats too soon. I got the faint BFP yesterday so I took another one this morning along with a digital. Well the digital was negative but the CVS generic (blue dye) was faintly positive again. I have heard horror stories about the blue dye tests so I am off to buy frer. I ran out of those the other day. I have ic's on the way but they won't be delivered soon. I am only 11dpo so maybe still early for the digital to pick up. Any thoughts???

I always thought the digital ones weren't as sensitive???? Don't panic just yet :) do a Frer when you get the chance, i'm sure it's your BFP :hugs:


----------



## babybell

Hi ladies can I join??
I had an MMC in Nov and waited 11 long weeks for my first AF. I think I O'd last weds and am now in the 2WW.
I really hope this is my month and congrats to those that have got their :bfp: and wishing you a H&H 9 months


----------



## HopeAlways

Monkey12 said:


> HopeAlways said:
> 
> 
> Well don't congrats too soon. I got the faint BFP yesterday so I took another one this morning along with a digital. Well the digital was negative but the CVS generic (blue dye) was faintly positive again. I have heard horror stories about the blue dye tests so I am off to buy frer. I ran out of those the other day. I have ic's on the way but they won't be delivered soon. I am only 11dpo so maybe still early for the digital to pick up. Any thoughts???
> 
> I always thought the digital ones weren't as sensitive???? Don't panic just yet :) do a Frer when you get the chance, i'm sure it's your BFP :hugs:Click to expand...

Well I just bought a first response (newer one with oval windows) and it was :bfn: Granted it was in the afternoon and its still only 11 dpo but shouldn't it be showing if the other tests are showing faint positives? On the blue dye test it was faint again this morning but not as dark as yesterday. I am so confused and getting more depressed as this goes on. I was so happy yesterday and now I feel like the world is closing in. How cruel to show me positives than now I am not. :cry: I will test again in the morning but losing all hope.


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Hope Always

Sounds like things are tough at the moment, shame for you. Really hoping and praying that you get a stronger BFP tomorrow morning xxx


----------



## HopeAlways

Thanks Spoomie. TTC after our miscarriage has been hard enough and now to get 3 faint positives than negative is just breaking my heart. I would like to say that it is still early and I used afternoon urine....etc....but the truth is I should be getting darker positives now. If AF shows I don't know if I can keep TTC. It really is too hard emotionally right now.


----------



## Monkey12

HopeAlways said:


> Thanks Spoomie. TTC after our miscarriage has been hard enough and now to get 3 faint positives than negative is just breaking my heart. I would like to say that it is still early and I used afternoon urine....etc....but the truth is I should be getting darker positives now. If AF shows I don't know if I can keep TTC. It really is too hard emotionally right now.

Hi Hope

Easier said than done but try and relax... your 11 dpo, your af hasn't shown and you have had a faint positive :) these are all plus'es in your favour at the moment, our bodies and minds have this habit of playing tricks on us :wacko: last month I had all the symptoms and no BFP, this month no symptoms at all so again i feel despondent :( but we will have our babies :baby: It's not over yet, not until the :witch: shows then we start again, we both know we will :)

xxx


----------



## Niamh22

Yeah congratulations 3 BFP's i hope there are still many more to come this month!!!


----------



## Little S

Welcome to the thread Babybell and Niamh22. 
HopeAlways... sounds like you're going through a tough time hun... Ive got everything crossed for you and praying you get your BFP... try to think positively, I know its hard. 

Grand - I called the docs this morning and they will soon call me back. As Im spotting I just want to ask whether I should take some B6 vits or something? Are you taking any supplements since getting your BFP? 

Feeeling very nervous. 

Good luck everyone
xxx

Niamh22 - how far gone are you hun? 
xx


----------



## Spoomie

Hope

I really hope it is good news and AF does not turn up. Monkey12 is right, it is still early and there is still a chance. But, assuming the worst.....if you don't get your bfp this month, you feel now like you won't have the strength to carry on but that will pass, I promise. I speak from experience! As you know I was following smep this past month and when I got my period last Friday I felt really really low. However, the tears have passed and after a full week of feeling sorry for myself and crying I am now focusing on next attempt and day 8 is tomorrow, sigh!  I really don't wish to sound flippant, or to trivialise your distress, but just wanted to say we all understand your disappointment but to remind you that after a few sad days you WILL pick yourself up and you WILL try again because the prize is so great. 

All that said, I'm still hoping and praying you get a darker positive, maybe try waiting till day 14 if that's not too much to bear?


----------



## Monkey12

Spoomie said:


> Hope
> 
> I really hope it is good news and AF does not turn up. Monkey12 is right, it is still early and there is still a chance. But, assuming the worst.....if you don't get your bfp this month, you feel now like you won't have the strength to carry on but that will pass, I promise. I speak from experience! As you know I was following smep this past month and when I got my period last Friday I felt really really low. However, the tears have passed and after a full week of feeling sorry for myself and crying I am now focusing on next attempt and day 8 is tomorrow, sigh!  I really don't wish to sound flippant, or to trivialise your distress, but just wanted to say we all understand your disappointment but to remind you that after a few sad days you WILL pick yourself up and you WILL try again because the prize is so great.
> 
> All that said, I'm still hoping and praying you get a darker positive, maybe try waiting till day 14 if that's not too much to bear?



Thanks spoomie.. you put it better than i did :)

I followed the SMEP for the first time since my MC and even though i'm only 7dpo my mind is already set on the fact i could be out, i suppose if i think this way then i won't be too dissapointed on march the 4th (af is due) and i test if it doesn't come. 
Im trying not to symptom spot :haha: and see what happens 

x


----------



## HopeAlways

Spoomie said:


> Hope
> 
> I really hope it is good news and AF does not turn up. Monkey12 is right, it is still early and there is still a chance. But, assuming the worst.....if you don't get your bfp this month, you feel now like you won't have the strength to carry on but that will pass, I promise. I speak from experience! As you know I was following smep this past month and when I got my period last Friday I felt really really low. However, the tears have passed and after a full week of feeling sorry for myself and crying I am now focusing on next attempt and day 8 is tomorrow, sigh!  I really don't wish to sound flippant, or to trivialise your distress, but just wanted to say we all understand your disappointment but to remind you that after a few sad days you WILL pick yourself up and you WILL try again because the prize is so great.
> 
> All that said, I'm still hoping and praying you get a darker positive, maybe try waiting till day 14 if that's not too much to bear?





Thank you so much for the support but I have taken all I can handle. It is just getting worse each month. It's not my time and I will move on. Maybe not right now but someday. I feel so bad for those of us suffering when random women, who are clearly not ready for a child, get pregnant. And several times!!!! Or those who wish for miscarriages. This whole experience has changed me as a person and what I believe in. I truly want to hope for the best but it's so hard when bad things happen to good people everywhere. Yes, it's life, it sucks but I don't have to accept it. TTC is eating at our lives and souls. I don't want it to be like this. 

I did not test and will not test until AF arrives. I truly think she is on her way and the tests were false positives or crazy evaps. Unfortunately that has pushed me over the edge and I need a break. I want to be happy and this does not make me happy. If AF is on her way than I just want her to come b/c I could really use a coffee and a drink. :cry: :coffee:


----------



## Little S

HopeAlways - Im thinking of you hun. 
x


----------



## Monkey12

Hope always :hugs: thinking of you xxx


----------



## Niamh22

mrs im not sure bout 3 to 5 weeks will need a scan to confirm. x


----------



## Spoomie

Hope

I am truly sorry for you that you feel so low. If you believe it is right for you to have a break, then that's what you must do. Go and rediscover some happiness and the rest will follow. Coffee and wine sounds soooo good. I enjoyed my first glass of wine in 6 months last Friday (well it was more like a third of a small glass!) which was me sticking two fingers up to af 

You remain in my thoughts and prayers xx

Proverbs 3:5 and Proverbs 16:3


----------



## Spoomie

Monkey12

You put it well enough yourself, but thanks! Good plan to keep expectations low, I tried, I really did try, and I resisted the urge to symptom spot too, and I didn't test till 15dpo.....nevertheless, when it came down to it and I realised I was out this month, it hit me so badly. As I said earlier, today (7dpo) is the first day I have felt vaguely hopeful so here we go again, smep begins again tomorrow (so tiring!) I hope you get good news on 4th March x


----------



## Monkey12

Good luck Spoomie.. remember to drink plenty of water and eat well, your going to need the energy :flower: let me know how you get on ... xxx


----------



## HopeAlways

Well the spotting started tonight. Why did I have to get those false positives? Completely devastated. This will be one of my last posts on bnb. I am taking a break and need to find my true self again. TTC is not fun, miserable and heartbreaking. This is not how I want to live my life. If it happens, it will happen. I can't control it so I don't know why I thought I could by TTC, opks, etc..... Thank you to those who have supported me. I am sorry there wasn't a happy ending but praying for the rest of you. Good luck and God bless!


----------



## Little S

Hi girls, how are you all doing? 
xxx


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Little S

I'm on cd9 today so SMEP started last night! It was actually fun but I know the novelty will have worn off for both of us by cd15!!! Have thought a lot about Hope the last couple of days :-( I hope she'll come back when she's feeling stronger. It is such a painful time when your period comes and I was so terribly low this past month when it happened but for me, but, personally, I couldn't contemplate hanging up my bbt thermometer yet. I have wondered at what point I will do so, it's just too awful to imagine though, I still have to believe I'll get there in the end, my little boy NEEDS a sibling. Glad to see your status, hope things continue to go well xx


----------



## Little S

Thanks hun, yes I have been thinking about Hope too and I know exactly how she feels but somehow I found the strength to carry on, I hope that she will too one day. We will all be a mum one day. 

Im good thanks, trying my best not to worry but still spotting and got heavier last night. I don't know whats in store but all I can do is try to remian positive and calm.

Lol - yes the plan is fun to begin with but we soon ran out of steam and I had to pull out all of the stops to get hubby in the mood towards the end :winkwink: but look at me - the plan does work. Good luck hun. 
xx


----------



## Monkey12

Hi Ladies..

9DPO today... i have tried my very best, and i mean my very best not to symptom spot but to relax and let what will be, just be!

But i think as of today i might just might have my very first symptom, oh God! please don't let it be my body just playing tricks on me :(

My nipples feels like there is an electric current running through them, they are not sore to touch but the material of my bra seems to aggrivate them.

And my skin especially my face feels very hot.

Fingers Crossed :thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Hoping for the best for you Monkey12 x


----------



## baileykenz

wow just read all the thread..
gl to u all
i am going to try this too
i had d and c on friday..
xx


----------

